# If you sell your canned products, how much to charge?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

How do you figure up your price to sell? I had a friend ask if I sold stuff, I haven't, but may be willing.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I think if you begin selling, you will need to check out the FDA regulations on your product. It will all need labelling with nutritional content, ingredients, etc. You will also need a liability insurance. I am not 100% sure on everything, but I am sure there is special labelling required and you would need to register with the FDA. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Around here (rural Texas) the going rate is $3.00-3.50 for half-pints, $3.50-4.00 for pints, and $6.00 for quarts. When on holiday in Arkansas, I purchased some home-made canned chow-chow for $5.50 a pint, which I thought was a bit too pricey but they were gifts.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Google 'cottage food law' for your home state. Here in MN, if you sell less than $5,000 dollars per year you are not required to register with anyone, but you must display a sign stating 'These products are homemade and not subject to state inspection'. You must also put your name and address on each jar, and I think an ingredient list. They also strongly recommend you take a specific class on food preparation. 

The laws can vary drastically from state to state. 

I do not sell at a farmer's market, but a friend wanted to buy salsa from me last year and gave me 15 dollars for two pints. She said it was comperable to prices she'd been paying at farmer's markets. Farmer's market prices can really fluctuate around here, some people charge anywhere from 5-7 dollars for a half pint of jam and get it, and then the Amish have cheaper prices than that, usually.

Do the math and figure out how much you paid for your jar, produce, pectin, sugar, other ingredients, etc. and charge accordingly. Bear in mind you will likely not get any of your jars back.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

After checking your cottage food laws, look at the prices of similar items at the grocery store and at nearby farmer's markets. The price of your artisan product should be higher than the commercial product at the supermarket, but not more than other similar artisan products at the farmer's market. A lot depends on the ingredient... berry products typically cost more than veggies, luxury or jazzy combos typically cost more than plain-jane.

I can get a pint of organic garden pickles at the FM for around $3.50; but a pint of brandied pears with vanilla beans is $12.75. Wild berry jams are $6.50 a half-pint, but strawberry-rhubarb pie filling is $7 a quart.


----------

